# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Singapore và những món ngon không thể bỏ qua - mon ngon singapore

## yeuhanoi

*Khi nhắc đến Singapore, chắc chắn ai cũng sẽ nghĩ đến món Cua ớt, cua ớt đen, cơm gà Hải Nam, canh xương thịt, satay,.. Đã đến Singapore không ai có thể bỏ qua cơ hội thưởng thức chúng.*

*Sườn trà* : 

đây là món canh xương thuốc nổi tiếng khắp vùng Nam Dương. Có 3 ý kiến khác nhau khi nói về nguồn gốc của món này, nhưng phần lớn ý kiến cho rằng nguồn gốc có liên quan tới thời kỳ người Hoa đến vùng Nam Duơng lập nghiệp.


Cho dù tên gọi có như thế nào chăng nữa, món canh xương ngày nay đã trở thành món ăn ngon nổi tiếng của Singapore. Ngoài nước dùng từ xương ngon, trong đó không thể thiếu những vị thuốc như: đương quy, đảng tham, cỏ thơm khô. Phải ninh trong thời gian lâu, những vị thuốc này mới ngấm sâu vào nhứng dẻ xương. Món canh này có tác dụng bổ máu, bổ khí huyết. Khi ăn cho thêm một chút xì dầu, tương ớt.

*Cua ớt và cua sốt tiêu:* 

món này có vị ngọt thơm. Món cua sốt tiêu thường ăn kèm với bánh bao hoặc màn thầu, cho thêm nước tương, không những ngon mà còn có thể ăn no. Vị quan trọng trong món cua này là nước tương, ớt đen, ớt tiêu và mỡ bò.


*Thịt xiên nướng Satay*:


 Có người nói chưa ăn món Satay coi như chưa đi qua Đông Nam Á hoặc như thật uổng phí khi đến Singapor mà không thưởng thức món Satay. Satay là món thịt xiên nướng mang phong vị của vùng Nam Dương. Họ xiên những miếng thịt bò, thịt dê vào que xiên sau đó nướng trên lửa với nhiệt độ thích hợp. Quan trọng là phải quết thêm một lớp dầu ớt bên trên khi ăn.
Den singapore an gi

*Cơm gà Hải Nam:* 


cùng với sự quảng cáo rầm rộ, cơm gà Hải Nam hiện nay đã trở thành món ngon nổi tiếng của Singapore, thậm chí có người còn gọi đó là tinh hoa của Singapore. Nhìn qua cơm gà Hải Nam cũng không khác nhiều so với những đĩa cơm gà bình thường, nhưng nếu được tận mình nếm thử bạn sẽ thấy hương vị độc đáo mà chỉ có cơm gà hải nam mới có.

*Bánh kếp giòn*: 


Bánh kếp không chỉ là món ăn sáng mà còn là món ăn đêm rất được người Singapore yêu thích. Khi ăn món này rất nhiều người thích dùng cách ăn truyền thống, đó là dùng tay, bởi ăn như vậy họ sẽ tận hưởng được hết vị tinh tuý của món.

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch singapore, click vào du lịch singapore

----------


## ad1

Đồ ăn Hải Nam có món này là ngon

----------


## dung89

Bao giờ mới có dịp sang Sing ăn mấy đồ này đây  :Big Grin:

----------

